# New



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Thinking on buying a yak and spending some time out of the bassboat this year. Theirs alot of spots even with my shallow drafting bass boat i cannot get to. Reecommend me an affordable priced yak lets say under $300 and what would you recommend sit on top or sit in. I can rig with rodholders and what not if it would save me money to buy a regular yak instead of a fishing one


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

DHower08 said:


> Thinking on buying a yak and spending some time out of the bassboat this year. Theirs alot of spots even with my shallow drafting bass boat i cannot get to. Reecommend me an affordable priced yak lets say under $300 and what would you recommend sit on top or sit in. I can rig with rodholders and what not if it would save me money to buy a regular yak instead of a fishing one


go with what fits you....I went mid range and now wish i would have bumped it up to a jackson . Spend way more time in the yak than my boat now


----------



## coffee (Aug 18, 2014)

I would agree with saugeye tom I have not fished out of my boat much at all. Spend most time in kayak. I went with the Jackson cuda 12. Have really enjoyed it. One thing I've noticed is the higher end kayaks hold their value. That being said I started in a bass pro ascend enjoyed it well enough, but to spend all day in it I like the Jackson much better. Didn't look at anything under 300. Maybe look for used decent brand at that price.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

If u are serious about getting use out of the yak do not go midrange ( which is more $300 btw) dive in and get a good yak. U will not regret. Get a cheapo u will regret 1st time on the water. My humble but accurate opinion. Cheers.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Thanks guys. My buddy has a 10ft fishing yak that he loves its a sit on top. I thought about borrowing it to see what i think first


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

LOL i spent 1205.00 wilderness ride 115 I consider that mid range vs a Jackson


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

I started with a $269.00 Pelican and just bought a $3000.00 Hobie. It is addictive.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Scallop that is what im afraid of happening lol. But thats also why i want to start with an el cheapo not much risk if i end up not liking it


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

Word of advice, for fishing if you buy an inexpensive starter, especially a sit in, get yourself a set of pontoons/stabilizers. Makes staying upright much easier.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Sit on not in. I have a sit in and would rather fish out of my canoe or boat. If you can, try both kinds before you buy. Wish I would've.


----------



## miroslav (Dec 27, 2015)

The biggest differences you will see between the midrange kayaks and and the Jackson, Hobie, or Native Watercraft is going to be in ease of rigging and the quality of the seat. The higher quality boats come with lots of track to make rigging easy. I know when I got my first boat, I ended up moving rod holders and accessories all over the place until I finally got them where I liked them. You can try sitting in the boat in your yard and preplanning your rigging, but I guarantee once you get out on the water you will want to move something. The track makes this easy so you don't have to keep drilling and patching holes in your boat. Also the seat on the higher end boats are definitely worth the money. If you are gonna spend all day in a boat, make sure it has a comfy seat.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I bought a used Sit in and after 2 times out it started leaking. $300 doesn't get you much of a kayak. 

If you bump your budget to about $500-$800 then you can get a decent starter kayak.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I understand what you guys are saying i just dont know that i want to dump a whole bunch of money into it right off the bat.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

There is a used Jackson Kilroy on Akron Craigslist. He's asking 800. This sounds like a lot, but he was fully rigged. By the time you buy a cheap boat, cheap paddle, Jerry-rig some rod holders, you will have a cheap yak. The resale of the Jackson will easily carry the extra costs. I know it's easy to spend someone else's money, but I think most everyone will agree you will be happier, more successful, and money ahead when you get done. If not you have a very sellable and desirable boat to sell. A cheap yak will always be a cheap yak. Hope I don't ruffle any feathers you are free to do what you want.
Edit: the Kilroy looks like it sold, but there is always another used boat!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Not gonna get under my skin with it you all are trying to help!! Maby i could talk my 5 y.o into buying me a nice one!!


----------



## n-strut (Apr 14, 2010)

I've got a Cuda 12 and Feelfree Lure you are welcome to try out if you would like out sometime. $300 kayaks usually mean sore backs and wet butts.


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

Check out Vibe kayaks - just took my Sea Ghost out first time Sunday and couldn't be happier. It has 90% of what Jackson offers for 50% of the price. So far I have not drilled a hole in it, comes ready to rig. For a little less, the Yellowfin looks like a good creek boat.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

I understand cheap better than anyone but...
If you are going to try it to see if you like it then you are sabotaging yourself with a $300 kayak. Either you will hate it partially because you are in a $300 kayak or you will love but quickly realize you are miserable in a $300 kayak. No good ending there. 

It is really about what you are wanting to get out of. If you only want to take it out a few times a year on short trips to get somewhere you otherwise couldn't then sure anything would work including a $300 kayak. If you are gonna take two 8-12 hour trips a week you're gonna want to put up $1500. 

For moderate use id spend at least $500 and get something like a perception, field and stream, emotion. Something that is not top of the line but enough quality to least keep you on the water a few years. I personally recommend sit on top but some people like sit in better. That will get you to the fish anything else is about comfort and convenience. 
Elevated seating is amazing, all day with a dry butt is worth the would to me but you can do without it. Enough stability to stand up is amazing, I can pull a 40# catfish into my BigRig but you can do without that. Rod holders, fishfinder mounts, dry hatches and storage compartments are all nice but you can do without them if you just want to get on the water.

So if you are only going to spend $300 then don't spend it on a $300 kayak. I paid $350 for my fist kayak but is was clearanced out from $650. Find a sale or used kayak. There is a reason you think you may not like, it because a lot of people didn't and they turn around a sell them after a couple trips. Or they buy an entry level kayak and quickly realize they want to upgrade and sell it. I am very hard on kayak (always drag never carry) and mine last years. So don't be afraid of looking at a used kayak you may be better off.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Rusty some very good points. It is deffinately something that is only going to get used a handful of times every year thats why im not wanting to spend a bunch of money. If i would spend as much time in it as i do my bassboat then i would easily spend more money


----------



## Perch-N-Quackers (Jun 26, 2011)

I picked up my native Manta ray at a year end clearance. It cost a lot more on sale than I planned on spending originally. I don't use it much but when I do I'm glad I put up the extra money. I was sold once I sat in the seat.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Ok, if you told me I had to buy a kayak tomorrow and I couldn't spend more than $400, I'd get a Perception Swifty Deluxe 9.5. I just wouldn't trust anything else out there under that budget.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

DHower08 said:


> I understand what you guys are saying i just dont know that i want to dump a whole bunch of money into it right off the bat.


I bought a so cheapo a couple years ago and LOVE it. And I catch A LOT of fish from it.....
I was looking for the cheapest possibility to get on the water. If I wanted to drop 3 grand I'd get a used boat


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Well guys looks like im buying a pelican 10ft bass raider. Found one for a deal i just cannot pass on. I will still likely own a yak in the near future. And will still take everyones opinions and use them during my search. Now i know this wont be able to get every where a yak will but with my jacked up back i also figure sitting a little higher up will be more comfortable and will also still be able to take my son on some back water trips.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Went and picked it up last night. Other than some normal wear n tear and it being faded ugly as sin. For $150 cant beat it. Will probably have her on the tusc sunday for some pike for







her maiden voyage


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

DHower08 said:


> Went and picked it up last night. Other than some normal wear n tear and it being faded ugly as sin. For $150 cant beat it. Will probably have her on the tusc sunday for some pike for
> View attachment 229892
> her maiden voyage


tell us how ya do


----------



## jmpmstr1998 (Jun 19, 2009)

I've got a Cuda 14 you can try out.
Well I did. Sold it.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Didnt take her out this weekend. Ended up crappie fishing instead. Might try to get it out for a few hours this sunday


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

DHower08 said:


> Didnt take her out this weekend. Ended up crappie fishing instead. Might try to get it out for a few hours this sunday


Been seeing a guy lately in Some back water areas I've been crappie ,fishing using one of these. He looked very comfy and could get into most areas I can in my kayak. 
Good bye! Enjoy!


----------



## WiggleWart (Aug 8, 2016)

I'm in the same situation as DHower. After watching 3.2 million (+ or _ _) youtube video's I've narrowed it down to either the FeelFree 11.5 or the Jackson Coosa HD. Any suggestions? But, I have to sell the bass boat first.


----------



## WiggleWart (Aug 8, 2016)

FeelFree Lure 11.5


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Wigglewart what are you selling


----------



## WiggleWart (Aug 8, 2016)

2006 Procraft 192 Superpro with Merc 150 XR6. You can find it on craigslist cleveland. White and blue.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Couldnt locate it. Send me a link if you could please


----------



## WiggleWart (Aug 8, 2016)

At work now and I don't have access to craigslist. But the post number is 6013977418. If that doesn't get you there I can pm you a link when I get home this evening.


----------



## whitey7 (Aug 20, 2014)

I found it for ya. Nice lookin boat Wiggle.
https://cleveland.craigslist.org/boa/6013977418.html


----------



## WiggleWart (Aug 8, 2016)

Thanks. That's it.


----------

